
MySpace coding legacy - D_Guidi
https://news.codecademy.com/myspace-coding-legacy/
======
devel0per_1
OMG. It was really fun to read — thanks for sharing. Remember MySpace as
something wild while growing up. Imagine modern networks to add this custom
pages. lol

